# does the 9w1 integrate to a 3w2 or a 3w4?



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

or do we integrate into a 3 core in general?


----------



## Jackspers (Jun 6, 2017)

Probably core 3. I haven't seen any mention of integrating to specific wings anywhere.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Neither, just 3. In theory though, 1 integrates to 7 so I suppose 9w1 would just integrate into an opportunistic/less stiff 3.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Krayfish said:


> Neither, just 3. In theory though, 1 integrates to 7 so I suppose 9w1 would just integrate into an opportunistic/less stiff 3.


Yep, exactly. 9 to 3 and 1 to 7. 9w1 will integrate towards more productive, efficient, and externally-in-touch 3, and fun-loving, opportunistic, adventurous 7.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

Fascinating! I never considered my wing for integration! Yes, I do quite pick up the negatives of 2 and 9 under stress.


----------



## Lady Golden (May 16, 2012)

I've already read about that on some description and it makes sense for me too (2w9 <- 4w3 -> 1w6), more than the 4w5 counterpart (2w7 <- 4w5-> 1w8)

And as I tried to figure it out for other types, I found out it usually makes sense too.

Of course, core type remains the most important element there.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Nah, wings don't integrate or disintegrate. 9 goes to 3 and 6 and that's the end of it. A wing isn't some extra type that hangs on lol. It's not some left-over bit from the neighbor that has its own lines and a secret life where it goes through the backdoor and cheats on the core type with the type on the other side or something like that. It's not a symbiotic relationship. Wings are drastically overstated, they are seriously not that important.


----------

